# Disgruntled Poodle



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Dear Remington the Neglected,
Such trials you must endure.. Try to remember that your Loving Poodle Mom only has so many hours in the day to care for you. She slathers you with all the love that she has.. As to the smelly pony, fear not you will always be number one in her heart as you are "The Remington" !!! Silly puppy she wants you to have a playmate to boss around and blame for the things that you " never" do! Kids in the human world accomplish the same thing!! You are an angel and never get into things that you aren't supposed !! Be happy it is not another poodle!!
Rhett


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Remington - my Mum did much the same. She left me with hair in my eyes for weeks and weeks, and insisted on brushing and combing me all over practically _every day_, and you know how long that takes! Then just when the weather got really cold, what did she do but chop me really short all over, so I was freezing. Jumpers are OK, but they are not as good as your own fluff. And THEN she decided we were all getting too fat, so we needed to go on really long walks, which is great, but not when it is raining, or that cold white stuff is falling from the sky. And I don't like to be rude, when she says we are plump it's probably just as well we can't reply - compared to us she is HUGE!

We don't have ponies (are they anything like horses? A bit like bicycles, and you have to wait for them to go by, but hairier and with very big feet?) but we do have cats. They have very sharp pointy bits on their paws, and they do all sorts of really naughty things but you're still not allowed to chase them. Life is jolly unfair to poodles, I think!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am glad to know I am not the only disgruntled poodle out there... I do like the idea of having someone to blame when mom thinks I have been naughty. Like this weekend, mom made smoked ribs and they smelled so yummy I just barely was sniffing the plate and was just about to taste one... just to make sure they were done, you know.... and my grandma yelled at me and chased me from the kitchen. Then because grandma was in the car I didn't get to sit on a heated seat, I had to sit in the back with the border collie who growled at me everytime I moved. Although, it did make it harder for me to check on my mom...
FJM - my mommy loves to say that she is not big, she is made extra soft so a poodle can rest it's head comfortably.... I love to cuddle with her, since she shaved me, she is even letting me get under her blanket not just mine... I think she feels bad... I love to sleep on her... she is soft, just perfect for a poodle  

Still not liking the horse... I got spanked for barking at it... It isn't that much bigger than me, but it looks funny with it's spotted behind and fuzzy body. But, I guess it is better than a cat, I seem to get into trouble with those... mom is highly allergic and when we visit her aunt's house there are always cats up by the front door. I try to help mom and chase them away, but I get spanked... 

Rhett, I think you are right, I will always be number one... even though I have to share the bed with some stinky spoiled poms. 

Remington the not so disgruntled....


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Hahahaha laughing out load. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Remi....just don't roll in it's poo!!!! I got in trouble on Sunday cuz I let the local skunk? Possum? know my yard was mine and my Mom got really upset and I had to take a shower! I don't know why she thought I needed a whole shower I only got it (the poop) on my back and chest!!!!!!
Love,
Molly


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I totally understand Molly. My mom used to let me play with the armadillo that has grown up in our back yard, now I can only see him through the window. Sorry about your Mom making you shower after a good roll in the smelly stuff. Mom got on to me the first weekend we looked at buying the farm when I ran down to the pond and rolled all in duck doo... She wouldn't even let me sit in the front of the car, I had to sit in the back back where the kennels go  

It is a hard life being a poodle!


----------



## julietcr1 (Nov 10, 2012)

I am not happy with my poodle mom and dad either. I was so excited to start school last week but my mom and dad ruined it. They brought me with them at the first class even if they were not suppose to. My mom did not read the email sent by the professor so she didn’t know it was a “without dog” theory class. This is a bad start for obedience training.

The professor was nice because she finally accept my presence in the class at the condition I stay quiet. It was hard but I did it even when the professor’s dog came in to show how good he was. I was so anxious to learn new tricks that I started imitating him so everybody in the class started laughing! 

At the end the professor came and congratulated me so I think we are ok, I just hope my dad and mom do better at our next course Thursday.

Sushi the obediant poodle with disobedient poodle mom and poodle dad


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I love this thread!! Lol lol


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Sigh. It's hard being a spoiled spoo.  I feel so very sorry for you! Lol.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear you dont like your haircut, Remington. But your new clothes sound so nice! Please post of a pick of yourself wearing them!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

My poodle mom hurt my feelings. My favoritest sibling had her puppies 11 days ago. I love Pelli, she's so sweet and pretty and I have secretly (mom says it's not such a secret, but what does she know, right) had a crush on her since I was a teen of about 6 months old. Anyway, I KNOW these are my puppies no matter what my mom says - they aren't Kelpies - they're POODLES, short haired, but poodles. I want sooooooo badly to play with them, but mommy won't let me. I'm a good foster dad, I'll be a great real dad. I wanna meet and play with my puppies. I'll turn them in to right proper poodles, even if they're a bit funny looking. 
Mom yelled at me when she caught me marking Pelli's maternity suite, but what does she expect? I have to let the pups know how their dad is, right?! 
I guess for now, I will just have to settle for lying down, sighing loudly, the whole time she weighs and checks them every day. She said I can play with them in a few weeks, but who wants to wait that long? 
-Bug, another neglected poodle


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Bug - that really is unkind, when you just want to help.

My Mum let me sleep under the duvet last night, because it was so cold, but then she didn't wake up till hours past breakfast time. She said it was because we kept her awake squabbling with Pippin-cat, but that didn't start till nearly morning, and he trod on Sophy's tail and she HATES it when people tread on her tail, then he lay down right beside me and did that thing where he makes the sharp bits go in and out which really HURTS, then he walked all over Mum's head and she got cross, so we all had to pretend it wasn't morning after all. She didn't wake up till Anne came to take us for a walk, and we told her she HAD to get up because there was someone knocking at the door, and then we had to go for a walk without any breakfast, all because she can't sleep through a teeny, tiny argument with a cat!

Love from a very hungry Poppy


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Aww, Poor Poppy!

It's a horrible, cruel punishment to go without breakfast. As soon as I figure out how, I will call Poodle Protective Services for you.

Much Love, 
Bug


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

BorderKelpie said:


> Aww, Poor Poppy!
> 
> It's a horrible, cruel punishment to go without breakfast. As soon as I figure out how, I will call Poodle Protective Services for you.
> 
> ...


I can help with this! All disgruntled poodles can take advantage of safe harbor here with me in New Jersey! I know an _excellent_ hiding place in my neighbor's barn. There's_ lots _of food in there; sacks of cat food, dog food, you name it! Only there are also lots of pesky cats, but I know how to run most of them off. Well, all except a big old yellow Tom who opens his mouth into a great big "O" and makes a sort of raspy gargling noise every time he lays eyes on me (so impolite)! 

You can get to us by plane, you'll need a photo I.D. though, your dog tags won't cut it. (Poppy, you might be most comfortable coming over on a nice cruise ship.) If you take the train, you'll have to hide beneath the seats because technically, poodles are not allowed on-board. If my mom leaves the car keys out, I'll come fetch you at the station. But she usually keeps them inside this zipped up leather bag that she totes around over her shoulder. If it I even go near it, just to sniff for the gum inside, she shoos me away. 

I feel for you, I really do; going without breakfast, being forced to wear a crew cut in winter, it's_ outrageous!_! If you can manage to get here, Remy, Bug, Poppy, and anyone else who needs saving, I'll make sure you get fed every meal, and you can swim in the creek and trek through the sheep and horse pastures and sniff and roll in whatever you want all day long! I'll just go back to my own home at night to sleep in mom's nice cozy, warm bed to keep up appearances.

Anyway, I'll be expecting you, and I'll leave a light on in the barn for you. Oh, that reminds me, please don't try to eat the chickens, or even chase them, that gets poodles in BIG trouble around here!
:dog:
Chagall


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That sounds like really good fun, Chagall ... but could I bring Sophy and my Mum too? You see I get this uncomfortable twangy feeling inside when they are not there - Sophy makes it better, because she is really sensible and always knows what to do (or says she does, which is nearly as good), but I don't really like being away from my Mum too long, even if she does get things wrong. She could sleep on the floor with your Mum, perhaps, and then I could go and snuggle with her when I get lonely. I sort of want to be saved from her, and still have her around if I need her - can you manage that?

Love from a slightly anxious Poppy

PS Sophy says we should just go and have the adventure, and then come home when we are ready, but she's braver than me!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

PPS Sophy says can you explain how to use the magic card? She knows how to get hold of it, and reckons that is how we persuade humans to let us get on a ship, but is not exactly sure how you make it work.


----------



## Angl (Nov 9, 2012)

Max here. I'm so tired of the rain.









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow, I had no idea there were this many disgruntled poodles.. I say, we need to get our humans into training. Perhaps if we get them trained properly they will not mortify us in class, forget to feed us, or give us haircuts we do not need. 

Sushi I would have been beyond mortified if my parents had taken me to a class where I didn't belong just yet... My mom takes me into stores with her when she travels, and more than once some one has told her that I didn't belong in the store, it always makes me a little uncomfortable, but in the end we are poodles and everyone loves us despite having poorly trained humans... 

Jacmar - pictures are coming as soon as I can get Mom's camera. I must admit I look very nice in my blue coat  

Bug - I am so sorry your mom is being mean to you about puppies... Wow, totally unfair! Maybe we can smuggle one or two out so you can teach them how to be a poodle! See, it goes back to education we have to train these puppies right, and then work on training our parents... Would love to see pictures of these funny looking poodles, I am sure we can turn them into handsome and beautiful poodles in no time!

Poppy, I am sorry you didn't get breakfast. That is not fair. I guess I am lucky that my mommy loves food and shares with me if I stare at her long enough... Altough I was not happy with her last night. She brought a peace offering of chicken nuggets. I was super excited until I found out they were from Jack in the Box, and not McDonalds. I was not happy with her. To show I didn't approve I chewed up the nugget and then spat it out in her shoes.... She was kinda mad at me... but really it was an inferior nugget....

Chagall, would your mom let me save the poms that live with me too? They have it just as bad... As for the cats, I think that we can chase them off in quick fashion... As for the chickens, do they come in nugget form? I really like chicken nuggets... it might be hard not to chase them, I would want to see what they taste like. 

Sophy, I think I can get us around having to use a card. My friend Rumpus the pom, well she can pick pocket anyone's purse. She likes to take cash and stash it in her nest under the bed. One time she took a whole envelope of cash out of our grandma's purse... It had a lot of paper in it, and when my mom found it they all laughed, but it wasn't funny when the envelope was gone... Maybe she can share some of the paper she has in her nest... She also like's to take the spare key to mom's car when she can. 

So maybe we need to have a great poodle escape. I am in Texas, and could drive north and get you all, then we can hide out at Chagall's barn... From there I say we call a trainer and have our humans trained in how to be perfect poodle parents


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Remington you are so lucky to have a pony i want one all I got is a grouch cat that bites and chases me but i do have my two best friend sharky&cookie they are so kinda weasel but so much fun. And as for your hair cut they did that to me too except they left all this fur just above my feet and i'm a boy all the old lady keep saying oh what a pretty girl it hurts my feelings (oh no here comes mom gota go if she knew I was on here but sharky showed mes how too)bye now Kruz


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Max, it is rainy and icky here too. I am so ready for a warm summer and time sipping iced water by the pool...


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

I am sorry you got called a girl Kruz. It has happened to me too. Mom likes to put bows on my ears when they are all fluffy and stuff, but I don't like it. Well, I had enough of being called a gilr and started to take the bows off as soon as we got in the car. My mom is a little slow, but she got the hint... We will have to stop by and rescue you too!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

To All of the Unhappy Poodles...
We all suffer so much... Cats, poms, ponies, chickens, really bad haircuts and baths. Not to mention human kids... But on the bright side they truly love us even when we ( I must admit I am one of a kind but will be generous and include everyone who is just a special as me) do less than stellar things in their feeble minds .. Running away is not the solution!!! Training with positive feedback... At least that is what all those books Mom reads say.. It must work !!! Be more positive!!! More snuggles and kisses!! They will smarten up sooner than later!!
Rhett


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Ah Rhett, the voice of reason  Perhaps just a small poodle vacation then? Poodle Road trip!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We are feeling just a bit more gruntled now - Mum had a scrummy breakfast waiting when we got back, then we had a nice zizz, and went for a walk across the fields and played the Poppy-come-Sophy-come-Jilly-come game for chicken (I always win because I stay close, but the others got a prize too for running fast), and when we got home we played the Wheeee! game (we wait politely, and Mum gets all the little left over bits of treats and throws them in the air shouting wheeeee! then we see who can most first), then we had lovely tripe for supper, and then as a special treat Mum had made us frozen Kongs! And there are still tooth scrummies to come - we get those after the last out in the garden trip before bed. So perhaps we won't run away just yet. But a poodle vacation (with non-poodle friends) does sound lovely... Perhaps we should all take our humans to a Human Training Camp at Chagall's, and we can run and play and have fun camping out in the barn while they learn how not to be horrible to us?

Love from a sleepy Poppy


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear Remi,
I think perhaps all of us ranting got some results!!!!!
Today, my Mom let me have half her omelet for breakfast! It was sooo yummy!
But then She ruined it by insisting I get my face washed... BLAH! But then things got REALLY GOOD.....the doorbell rang and a big box came JUST FOR ME! I love my Mom, she let me pick out whatever treat I wanted today! I think after she read all of the rants she felt sorry for me and wanted to apologize for all the nasty stuff I have to go thru to please her..........I hope your Mommy sees the error of her ways too!:angel:
Love & Wet Puppy Kisses,
MOLLY

P.S. See my big box of goodies!!!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow - how did you manage that Molly? That box is HUGE! It's been AGES since the Post Lady brought us anything (Mum says it's because we yap at her so much, but everyone knows you have to yap at people who make noises at the door, so that can't be the reason).

Love from Poppy (If you can't manage the whole box full, we will help. Honestly, we would really like to help. Even Tilly-cat would like to help...)


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

A poodle vacation is the ticket!!!! To the human training camp even better!!!! No kids just our parents and nobody else!!!
Such a wonderful idea.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

Dear Comrades;

I ate a good book not to long ago that said something about "opposable thumbs." This is the key! I tried to borrow one from my mom one day when playing but the darn things are attached pretty darn firm. I'm working on Plan B. My mom leaves a thumb drive on her desk at times. I will swipe it and see if digesting it results in growing one.

In the mean time - keep your chins up Mates. It is only a matter of time before we overcome. After all, they say we are the second smartest breed behind the Boarder Collie. Well! I know some Boarder Collies and they are so much more cleaver than any human I have ever met. And heavens knows we are a lot better to look at then our mostly-bald, wrinkly-elbowed moms and dads (I shutter to think about what I see when I look up and am staring at nostrils.)

Your Friend in Fur;
Shasta


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Bug here, 

Mum let me sniff the puppies when Mama Pelli was outside. They have PUPPY BREATH! *sigh* I will try to see how to get pictures of them from mum posted here. 
I love her again, too. She shared her McDouble with me today. 

Love from Bug

(ps: still up for a poodle revolution if ever needed.)

Finally! Got mom to try to post my Pelli's pups. 

http://www.poodleforum.com/8-other-animals/24514-my-daughters-1st-litter.html#post291066


----------



## kacw319 (Oct 11, 2012)

My mom put me in a dog shaming website. Really I didn't think it was such a big deal. She did. Now everybody knows by secret. UGHHHH!!!









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Oh my what bad form!!! Were you looking for the manic card to buy a poodle vacation... Stealth is key in this type heist... Leave no evidence behind..it is challenging to get the card out of the wallet ... Lip and tongue exercises is what you need.. Practice makes perfect


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Hi! I'm Noodle. I am just a little thing and can hardly read yet but boy am I mad! There is something out there in the big world called the flu and my breeder has it. She has been feeling so yucky that my new mommy can't even come see me yet. 

When I get bigger, I am going to lift my leg and pee on this flu thing!!!


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Hello mates,

My mom was totally mean to me today. She took me for our usual walk this morning. She fell when she slipped on a slick spot, but managed to keep hold of the leash! Boo! I was hoping she'd drop it...there are so many squirrels that are unchased in my 'hood! I know I could totally get them! Besides, those things just _taunt_ me every single day!

Then, I found this really neat piece of plastic and picked it up and carried it. But then, mom made me put it down! And it had dirt on it and everything! Sheesh! What a spoil sport.

Does anyone have any high-value treat suggestions for me? I need to know what my mom might really love when I train her to take me where *I* want to go our our walks.

~~Cookie


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

Cookie, 

My breeder and my soon to be mommy always talk about Godiva Chocolate and Coach purses. My poodle mommy said to never eat chocolate so I will have to check out this Coach purse thing. Maybe my new to be mommy will let me ride in her Coach purse... I will do my best to not pee in it. 

***Noodle***


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Aaah, fifi. I am so sorry you don't get to visit noodle the poodle. I hope you get to see him soon!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Bunny - Sophy is very, very good at training humans. She says the trick is to make them smile - if they won't smile it's not worth trying. She can make almost anyone do what she wants. First she flattens her ears and smiles. Then she wiggles and goes sideways a bit. Then she looks at the human as if they are the one person in the world she really wanted to meet today (even if they don't have biscuits!!). She says nearly all humans want to be loved even more than they want chocolate (sweet sticky stuff - we licked a wrapper my Mum's sister left on the table. My Mum won't let us near it usually.) Anyway, Sophy seems to get her own way awfully often by being very cute and very loving so it is probably worth a try.

Not that she is always right. When we go to bed, Mum puts yucky tooth stuff in our mouths. Sophy said if we went to bed in the other bedroom she wouldn't find us. So we did. And Mum came and found us, and put yucky stuff in our mouths. And then she went to bed and left us there. And Sophy went off to bed with her and left me all alone in the dark, and I didn't realise for ages, and when I went into Mum's room it was so dark I didn't know where Sophy was so I couldn't jump up in case I landed on her and made her cross, and it all got really worrying. Mum lifted me up and let me snuggle under the duvet, so that was all right, but it just shows even Sophy doesn't know everything!


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Poodle Friends...
I have been duped!!! My mom took me to my favorite place where they give me treats and tell me how handsome I am and left me there. It was a great party til I fell into this funny sleep... When I woke up with the cone of shame and PARTS missing!!!! Needless to say I am not happy!!!! Then I come home with this cone thing around my neck!!! I destroyed it !!! Then my dad put panties on me!!!! 
A call for revolt is going out!!! 
The panty wearing
Rhett









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh Rhett! My Mommy did that to me too! Now when she grooms me I have to make sure she doesn't take off anything but hair. The cone of shame..... I ate mine before we left the vet parking lot.... hate that thing!


----------



## Theo'sMom (Mar 23, 2011)

Rhett'smom said:


> Poodle Friends...
> I have been duped!!! My mom took me to my favorite place where they give me treats and tell me how handsome I am and left me there. It was a great party til I fell into this funny sleep... When I woke up with the cone of shame and PARTS missing!!!! Needless to say I am not happy!!!! Then I come home with this cone thing around my neck!!! I destroyed it !!! Then my dad put panties on me!!!!
> A call for revolt is going out!!!
> The panty wearing
> ...


Rhett, I'm sorry that happened to you. They did that to me too. What does the guy/lady who took them from us do with those things???
Theo


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

What? Those nice people CHOP BITS OFF? Bits that are not just hair?? My Mum once snipped me a tiny, tiny bit with the scissors, not even enough to make it bleed, and it really hurt! (Well, I told her it did, anyway.) I think that this is really, really terrible, and you should make your Mum give you chicken every day for a week and play your favourite games, and make you liver cake, and anything else you can think of before you forgive her. And I don't think I would EVER forgive the person who did the chopping!

Your very horrified Poppy


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Dear Friends,
The head party person was wearing a MASK!!! So I could not tell you who it was!! The shame of it all. All I know is that Mom is pampering me as if she could ever make up for what has happened!! Dad,well he just shakes his head and says what a shame! I think he may have an understanding.. Maybe those people keep the parts in jars to scare others into following the rules... But I will make the best of things
Rhett


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Dear Remi:

My Mom was mad at me too, about three weeks ago she took me to the groomers to get a bath (my hair was so long and fluffy) and the next day it rained and when it rains at my house for a couple of days a big pool forms in our backyard. So on the second day I was let out to use the bathroom and my Dad, yells to my Mom and says go look at your kid (I saw my Dad peeking out the blinds and could hear him laughing). When my Mom open the door she said oh no (my Dad didn't tell her that I was just having fun rolling in the mud/pond) I think my Dad was still mad at me for not coming in when my Mom went to California for over two weeks and he wanted me to get in trouble. My Mom had to give me a bath and it took forever and because I just had went to the groomers she took it in her own hands and cut off all the hair on my legs and belly with some scissors. Then on this past Thursday, she took me to the groomers and said to shave all my hair off, except for my topknot, until all this rain is gone. Man I can't wait until the summer and I would love to go on a road trip with all my poodle friends.

Love Fallen

(PS I love chasing cats and would love to meet some chickens)


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

You guys think you have it bad! My mom brings me and Zoe every few days into the torture room downstairs! I have ambivalence to that room because she usually also gives me many treats when I am there. But then she brushes me all over and I particularly hate it when she brushes my legs. At other times she does the "whole shebang" and she cuts my toenails, dries me with a supersonic blast of air and clips me even around my private parts -what indignity! Just when I have had enough and am aching to leave she gives me more treats. Sly one that mother of mine. Jazz.

I love it when mom brings me downstairs. She feeds me treats, she kisses me, I kiss her, and she brushes me oh so lovingly. It feels great I even go to sleep sometimes, though I do wake up when she tries to clip my feet. Overall it is a wonderful bonding experience for us and when she is all done I love to cover her with kisses! Zoe


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

At least you poodles don't have to wear people panties while your "indecision stitches spot" gets better... She gives me lots of kisses and treats but it is not good enough... Panties Are for people not poodles!!! The shame and suffering I must bear
Rhett


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello all,

I didn't realize how lucky I have it! I get to go to work with my mommy every day, and then on my mommies day off we go for walks and the dog park and my mommy also takes me running. 

I get yelled at for chasing the cats upstairs though, but I just pretend I can't hear them because my ears are fluffy and I think my mom believes me. The cats are the ones who should be getting yelled at because they are being disobedient. I told them that they are only aloud to live upstairs and when they come down stairs I round them up and send them back up. I hate how my mommy never tells them to stay upstairs and never makes them get off the counters. I'm not aloud to sit on the counters!!! 

I'm really excited though, because my mommy and daddy keep talking about how they have to go away for a little while to a magical place called Palm Springs and while they are there my mommy said I get to go on a vacation all by myself to a really relaxing place called, The Kennel! My mommy told me that my big brother Rico doesn't get to go with me and that he will probably be jealous because he has to stay with our granny and older cousins who are SO boring and always growl and grumble at me when I want them to play with me.

Well, I guess I don't have too much to complain about but I hope things get better for the rest of you.

Your friend,

Aria


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Dear Remie,

I just wanted you to disregard the stupid Tiara! I AM NOT A PRINCESS! I'd much rather play in the rain...I LOVE mud! Why won't my Mom listen to me? She just doesn't get it......I'm a DOG!!!!
On the other hand, it's not too bad being the center of her universe when the yummies arrive!
Sure wish I could join you at the farm, I bet it has great mud !
Love,
Your Friend
Molly


----------



## My babies (Aug 14, 2012)

My mommy made dehydrated pig's ears for me the other day for the every first time. I usually get the store ones. Mommy's were way better. Well...I was enjoying my ear when grandma decided it was dinner time. So she took my ear away. I never liked anything this much so I gave her a piece of my mind. I growled. Ohhhhh boy, grandma growled louder and told me I was a bad bad boy. I made up my mind that I was never going to talk to her again. She offered me food and tried to bride me with treats. I turned my nose up. She tried to ask for a kiss. Of course I turned my head away. And how dare her to hold my muzzle and turn my head towards hers so that she can kiss and make up with me. I smacked her with my paws and turned away. She then scooped me up and hugged me. I pushed her away and ran to the end of the bed. I could tell grandma was peeking at me cuz I saw it out of the corners of my eyes when I was peeking at her. Once we made eye contact I immediately looked away. Grandma looked upset and I knew she was sorry, but I'm not giving in. I went over to grandpa and laid in his lap. Now grandma was really upset cuz I never choose grandpa over her. This will teach her a lesson. 

The next morning grandma came into my mommy's room and tried to hug and kiss me. Ok ok if it makes my mommy happy then I'll let grandma kiss me. But I think I taught her a good lesson. I overheard grandma telling mommy that she's never going to yell at me again cuz I'll remember it.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Dear Disgruntled Poodles,

I am so sorry to hear that you are having issues with your mommies and daddies. I have to say that I am very happy with my mommy. 

But I did have to rescue her from one of those big weird dog/ horse things the other night. Mommy just didn't realize that I am supposed to protect her at all times. 

She tied me to a tree just cause my barking bothered that big ole thing! And I had to break my collar to go after her and keep that pesky dog/ horse thing from coming home! 

It was dark and I know what scary things there can be around here and it is my job to protect my mommy! I mean what if that cougar had been near! I still remember that scary cat! Mommy should not have tried to go after that big dog/ horse thing, even if she knew that it belonged to some people around the other side of our hill! They need to keep it in their pasture, not interfering with my walks and making mommy tie me up! She had never done that before! And I didn't like it not one bit! And my neck hurt the next day where that collar pulled!  But on a high note, mommy bought me a new silk collar and it is pretty and pink and everything! Isn't she just the best? 

Well I hope you all get your mommies and daddies to be wonderful as mine is, or that you manage to go and visit Chagall, as that sounds like it could be fun too! 

One very Happy Poodle,
Angel


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How big is a Cougar? We have a Pippin, and he's bigger than I am, but he's a bit soft and I'm sure I could chase him away if Mum would let me. But she lets him sit on her lap, even when I was there first, and I have to be really careful of his sharp bits. Tilly-cat is more exciting - she knows some really, really good games, but it is hard to know when she wants to play with us and when she wants to play by herself, and if we get it wrong Mum gets cross with us. I think cats should have to learn Dog, and not just expect everyone else to learn to speak Cat!

Mum made a big batch of liver biscuits yesterday (hooray) and put some in our Kongs for us (double hooray!), but then she said that was enough and wouldn't let us have any more (lots of boos!). There was lots of dried chicken in the treat pot, but Tilly stole most of it - we kept trying to tell Mum but she just told us off for barking at the cats! I think cats should have a house of their own, where they don't get us into trouble all the time.


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Maybe your Mom could share her liver biskit recipe with my Mommy.. I know that she could make some. I may have it bad right now but she does mean well.. I think that it is sad that you have to deal with felines.. I am am only fur baby which does have it's advantages
Rhett


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Gosh, you have your Mum all to yourself?! That would be nice - although it must be difficult not having a Sophy to tell you which people and dogs are nice and which might be dangerous...

Mum says the liver biscuit recipe is on here somewhere - they are really good, especially as she lets us help to clean up afterwards by licking the spoons!


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

itzfoxfire58 said:


> Man I can't wait until the summer and I would love to go on a road trip with all my poodle friends.
> Love Fallen
> 
> *(PS I love chasing cats and would love to meet some chickens)*


Dear Fallen,
You simply must come here and help me keep after those critters! I got in trouble_ again_ on Saturday for chicken chasing, both mom and the rooster were M-A-D!:mad3: I tried to explain I was just helping them get in shape, they have such scrawny legs I don't know how they even manage to stand on those twig-like things. Apparently there is a "new rule" (there are so very many for me to follow already!) that chicken-chasing will _never, ever_ again be tolerated and barn privileges will be revoked if there's another incident.:sad: To make matters worse, those sly barn cats were laughing at me from on high when I got caught chicken chasing. My mom also told me I STUNK from chicken "droppings" so I was unceremoniously dunked in the bath--even though I just had one two weeks ago! Argh! These humans and their obsession with hygiene and protecting chickens and cats, they are really quite unreasonable at times.

Please do come here Fallen, there's safety in numbers and the more poodles there are to chicken and cat chase, the better! (Be forewarned, in springtime my mom makes a HUGE fuss if I even go _near_ her Bluebird boxes. I really don't get her obsession with feathered things!)
-Chagall:dog:


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi it's Kruz I'm having feline probs too rocky bit me on my bum and I have a owy now but mommy still won't let me bite him back(no fair hu) so I'm getting him back I'M NOT LETTING HIM ON MY COUCH ANYMOE (all it takes is a growl and he runs for it)But daddy catched me doing it yesterday an he made me sleep on the dog bed all day not fair he started it!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

We went to see the Lovely Vets today and I was really frightened because of what you lot told me about them chopping dogs up and I shivered all the time I was on the table and there was a dog crying round the back which made it even worse and the Vet did something prickly, but he didn't chop any bits off and then we had treats from his treat pot, so it was all OK! My Mum says if reading stuff on here makes me behave like a complete wuss about nothing she won't let me use her computer anymore - and then she took us for a walk in the rain and it was cold and horrible! So please can we have more happy stories about chasing cats and chickens and things, because the scary ones give me nightmares. 

We have really exciting things here called pheasants - if you chase them they make a very loud noise and go up in the air like a rocket! My Mum doesn't seem to mind me chasing them when we are at home, but there are some places we walk where she puts the lead on so I can't. I don't understand humans...

Poppy


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I don't have any creatures to chase at my house so I talk my people into playing with me alot. Dad does get annoyed with me sometimes when I drop my stuffed bear in the middle of his books he is reading. He really doesn't like it when I drop my Kong on his books. My boy tells me it is slimey. I think it is just right. When that doesn't work, I lay over his legs and put my head on him and look at him untill he throws my bear. Sometimes if he is super busy studying, I fall asleep on his legs. My mom went shopping for a long time on Saturday and when she came home I could smell that she had been to the store where there are lots of tasty things to eat, and lots of people are always there. I get to pick a treat from the treat bin when we go. It takes us a long time when we go because everyone wants to pet me and tell me how soft I am. I don't know why they thinik I am not going to be soft. The last time we were there and mom was getting me new food, the man that works there said I might have lice because my face was itchy. Mom was not happy at all and told him so. From the looks of it, I get a bath more often then he did. She did bring me home a new toy to play with and I had lots of fun with it. I would love to go on a field trip and chase things even if it meant getting a bath!


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> Dear Fallen,
> You simply must come here and help me keep after those critters! I got in trouble_ again_ on Saturday for chicken chasing, both mom and the rooster were M-A-D!:mad3: I tried to explain I was just helping them get in shape, they have such scrawny legs I don't know how they even manage to stand on those twig-like things. Apparently there is a "new rule" (there are so very many for me to follow already!) that chicken-chasing will _never, ever_ again be tolerated and barn privileges will be revoked if there's another incident.:sad: To make matters worse, those sly barn cats were laughing at me from on high when I got caught chicken chasing. My mom also told me I STUNK from chicken "droppings" so I was unceremoniously dunked in the bath--even though I just had one two weeks ago! Argh! These humans and their obsession with hygiene and protecting chickens and cats, they are really quite unreasonable at times.
> 
> Please do come here Fallen, there's safety in numbers and the more poodles there are to chicken and cat chase, the better! (Be forewarned, in springtime my mom makes a HUGE fuss if I even go _near_ her Bluebird boxes. I really don't get her obsession with feathered things!)
> -Chagall:dog:


Dear Chagall:

Since we are both silvers maybe if I came down to visit she wouldn't know which one was chasing the cats or chickens, although I still have some clearing to do, but I can run really fast almost so all she would see is a blur. The closest thing I have seen to a chicken is Joker, he is my Mom's Umbrella Cockatoo and he is white and a lot of people say he might be good in a pot of soup. He got me in trouble one day because he escaped from his cage, I told him he would be in trouble when Mom came home but he did it anyway, so as soon as my Mom set her purse down she opened my cage, but she didn't know he was hiding beside the coach and I was just trying to let her know he was out and he started flapping his wings and I ran after him and I'm the one who got in trouble. Can you tell me how come we always get in trouble about cats, birds and don't forget squirrels. Chagall, I hope when I am finished clearing that I look just like you. I'm going to post a picture of my new hair cut.

Love 

Fallen

(P.S. I hate taking pictures)


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

itzfoxfire58 said:


> Dear Chagall:
> 
> Since we are both silvers maybe if I came down to visit she wouldn't know which one was chasing the cats or chickens, although I still have some clearing to do, but I can run really fast almost so all she would see is a blur. The closest thing I have seen to a chicken is Joker, he is my Mom's Umbrella Cockatoo and he is white and a lot of people say he might be good in a pot of soup. He got me in trouble one day because he escaped from his cage, I told him he would be in trouble when Mom came home but he did it anyway, so as soon as my Mom set her purse down she opened my cage, but she didn't know he was hiding beside the coach and I was just trying to let her know he was out and he started flapping his wings and I ran after him and I'm the one who got in trouble. Can you tell me how come we always get in trouble about cats, birds and don't forget squirrels. Chagall, I hope when I am finished clearing that I look just like you. I'm going to post a picture of my new hair cut.
> 
> ...


Fallen: You look _terrific_, I love your new 'do! Your silver color is clearing beautifully, I can't wait to see how it finishes. It's so exciting to be a shining* silver *star of a poodle, isn't it? We *silvers* really are special! I TOTALLY understand about that Cockatoo incident. My mom's friend has a Myna bird and I would REALLY like to play with it. I know it wants to play with me because it BARKS at me, really, I swear, that feathered thing _barks!_ But noooo! Mom goes berserk if I even go too near its cage. Sheesh, it's getting to be that just the sight of feathers gives me nightmares! And mom and dad have a down comforter and pillows on our bed that leak them, there's simply no avoiding feathers! Anyway, I know you were _completely_ innocent in the Cockatoo caper, and I'm sorry you had to take the blame for things. It's amazing what our good poodle natures must endure. But you want to know a secret? There are ducks down by the river and when they have babies, I think they're called duckings, they're REALLY easy to get, so we can run off to the Delaware River to have our feathered fun! Meanwhile, I hope your mom's bird-brained buddy steers clear of causing you any further trouble. Your TK is really nice by the way, watch out though, those flying feathered things poop in midair and it would make a nice landing spot.
-Chagall:dog:


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Chagall's mom said:


> Fallen: You look _terrific_, I love your new 'do! Your silver color is clearing beautifully, I can't wait to see how it finishes. It's so exciting to be a shining* silver *star of a poodle, isn't it? We *silvers* really are special! I TOTALLY understand about that Cockatoo incident. My mom's friend has a Myna bird and I would REALLY like to play with it. I know it wants to play with me because it BARKS at me, really, I swear, that feathered thing _barks!_ But noooo! Mom goes berserk if I even go too near its cage. Sheesh, it's getting to be that just the sight of feathers gives me nightmares! And mom and dad have a down comforter and pillows on our bed that leak them, there's simply no avoiding feathers! Anyway, I know you were _completely_ innocent in the Cockatoo caper, and I'm sorry you had to take the blame for things. It's amazing what our good poodle natures must endure. But you want to know a secret? There are ducks down by the river and when they have babies, I think they're called duckings, they're REALLY easy to get, so we can run off to the Delaware River to have our feathered fun! Meanwhile, I hope your mom's bird-brained buddy steers clear of causing you any further trouble. Your TK is really nice by the way, watch out though, those flying feathered things poop in midair and it would make a nice landing spot.
> -Chagall:dog:


Chagall: There are some ducks in a stream in the park we walk at, but they are so far down from the walking trial, that my Mom wouldn't allow me to go down there. I even saw a Goose one day but I think he was lost be cause he was by my Vets. I know Silvers are the best, because every time someone sees me they always say I love Silvers but they are hard to find. I'm going to try to figure out how to post a picture of what I looked like before my Mom shaved all my hair off, she has so many pictures of me it will probably take me awhile and plus she has been hogging the computer all day looking for a job. So as soon as I can I will post it for you. The only reason I still have my topknot and mane, is because my groomer needs it for the grooming competition this year or else it would have all been shaved off.

Fallen


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

I love talking to all of my Poodle friends, Oh I have to go my Mom is coming, she told me my time was up. See you later alligator !!!!


----------



## poo lover (Nov 7, 2012)

My mom lets me stock and chase piegons they are all over the city and so much fun to chase my best buddy and I also chase what mommy calls tree rats so much fun.Bye guys have fun chasing ducks I get in big trouble for chasing them.Out now Kruz
P.S wish my mom would put up better pic of me were i'm not pink !


----------



## Rhett'smom (Sep 23, 2012)

Poodle friends!!! 
I am panty less !!! Since I figured out that if I do not lick anywhere near the surgel site she leaves my horrible pink princess panties!!! Mind you as a poodle man I do not care to wear them and that they are girly panties to boot!! So now I can get some air done there.. But my manly swing is missing something and I seem to walk a little funny..but mommy brought me home a yummy stinky bully stick!!! Such a treat since Dad says they reek to high heaven!! But Mommy smiles at him and says Rhett has earned it ..Sounds like he needs to pull up his big girl panties and get over it!! After all I am her big baby boy!! Such love and adoration is to be treasured!!
Thank you for directing Mommy to the liver biskit recipe!!
Feelin better 
Rhett the panty less poodle


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm an only fur baby, too, and I love it! No cats or anything! Sometimes I see them when we walk, and one even slapped me last week! I couldn't believe it! My daddy was walking me and he laughed! 

I'm way down South here, and spring is just about here. There are, like, zillions of these birds in the yards - mama calls them "robins" but that's daddy's name so I get really confused. But she won't let me off the leash to chase them! Unfair!

We also have a lake in our neighborhood. I got to walk in it last week! Daddy lets me but not Mom. But when I got back, my brother put me in this stone chamber with water coming out of the ceiling and I got all this bubbly stuff on me! I was loving the mud, but nobody else did. Boo! It was funny in that little stone room, though, because my brother had no clothes on and he's really white and doesn't have any fur! Yuck!

Ohh I have to go now. Mama says she wants to brush me. I don't mind but boy, it takes her FOREVER! I get bored. Maybe I'll get a bully stick! Yum!

xo,
Cookie


----------



## Lea (Oct 20, 2012)

Dear fellow disgruntled Poddles.... I may now join in on the ranting!


So I've been here at this fabulous home with my wonderful family since October. I haven't really been in much trouble....until last night. 

My human brother ate some fun cereal and left me the bowl to play with. It was just out of my reach on the counter. Mom wasn't paying attention to me trying to get my cereal so I gave er a whack and bam! 

The bowl jumped off the counter right to me! It broke into a thousand pieces and I didn't know where to start to find the cereal. Mom jumped up and yelled "Murphy"! I wagged my tail in delight! She said " you're a naughty puppy!" Tossed me in my crib. (I wish she would just call it jail. It's not much of a crib). She was a little rough and forgot to give me a treat when I have to go into the jail. Jeez. 

And I had to wait until she swept and vacuumed and swept some more. Then dad and my brother that left my toy came down. Dad also said my name. Still waiting for the rest of the reply from him. 

My brother laughed and said I was a good boy! Aroo! Next time I hope there's at least a bit of cereal for me. That darned bowl was empty! 

Until next time......lots of Love Murphy! It's almost my 6 month birthday!


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Dear Poodle Friends:

Those darn cats have really gotten me into trouble today, my Mom let me out to use the bathroom and as soon as I ran out the door I went to my two favorite spots of the yard (those cats are always hiding on in the bushes on the other side of the fence) I was barking and I could hear my Mom telling me to be quite. Well I guess I have been bouncing off a certain portion of the gate and I made it weak so two boards fell down. I was so into getting those cats away from my yard, that I wasn't thinking I would get into trouble. My mom told my Dad that when she went to let me back in I wasn't there, she said she panic open the garage door and started yelling my name, but I didn't hear here. She then said she ran in the house got her purse and keys and got in the car, but lucky I have super hearing ears and heard the garage door and her truck start up and came running, so when she started to back out of the garage I was standing there. 

She is super mad at me and told me until my Dad, comes home tomorrow I can't go out by myself until he fixes the fence. I really hate cats and now that I got in trouble they better stay away from my house.

Fallen

P.S. I wonder if now I will only get bread and water and no good treats !!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Fallen - 

I know how you feel. I HATE cats! I cannot stand them in the yard or near my house! I hope you get more than bread and water. If not, then let me know and I will nab some yummy treats and mail them to you  Sorry about the fence that stinks! When our fence got broken, my mom got really mad too, but it wasn't us who did it. It was the mean dogs next door. One even bit one of my poms. Mom was very worried. You know I think humans forget we are the smartest dogs in the world and can take care of ourselves as far as chasing a cat now and then. 

Hope you aren't on lock down too long... 
Remington - who wishes him mommy would come get him from the vets office NOW!


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

Dear Remi:

If I knew you were on lockdown, when I was out I could have taken a bus to come and get you out, then we both could have come to your house and taken care of those cats. But it seems like you have the nurses at the vets in the palm of your hand. When my Mom walked to the kitchen she gave me a stare, so she's still mad, but she did give me and my brother Ole are dinner. Ole told me he's glad that now he's not the only one who got in trouble for wondering off (My Dad was cleaning the yard and went to take the trash out and Ole was gone, My Mom was so mad she was yelling at my Dad for not paying attention and when she couldn't find him she didn't speak to him all day, until she got a call from someone who said the found him, My Dad said he never heard of a dog not finding there way back home). Remi, I know your Mom loves you and I'm sure she will pick you up first thing in the morning.

Fallen


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Gosh, it all sounds very exciting! We are not allowed to chase our cats, but we do anyway - Tilly LIKES being chased! But Mum says we are never, ever, ever to go out of the gate - Sophy did once, and there are cars and lorries out there going very fast, and nowhere to get out of their way, and Mum had to run and stop all the traffic and Sophy was really naughty and wouldn't come and wouldn't wait for Mum, so after that she only went out in the garden on a lead for ages and we played lots and lots of Come and Wait games until she remembered how to do it.

I am having a very nice time at the moment. Mum spent ages on her computer-thingy, arranging presents for us (something called freesamples??), and the post lady has been bringing them. The first parcel was shampoo (not my idea of a good present!!), but yesterday a great big really nice smelling parcel, full of scrummy stuff. We chose which one to have first, and it was crunchy fishy biscuits, so we had some in our Kongs and then had a whole bowlful for supper. Mum said it was a special treat, like feeding pizza to children, whatever that means. 

Then at night when it is a bit chilly I get to snuggle under the duvet - when Mum curls up she makes a shape that is just the right size for me, and it is all warm and comfy and snuggly and safe. And none of the others like being under the duvet, so it is almost like being an only animal for a bit!

Hope your humans stop being cross soon - I hate it when people are cross!

Love Poppy


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

fjm said:


> Gosh, it all sounds very exciting! We are not allowed to chase our cats, but we do anyway - Tilly LIKES being chased! But Mum says we are never, ever, ever to go out of the gate - Sophy did once, and there are cars and lorries out there going very fast, and nowhere to get out of their way, and Mum had to run and stop all the traffic and Sophy was really naughty and wouldn't come and wouldn't wait for Mum, so after that she only went out in the garden on a lead for ages and we played lots and lots of Come and Wait games until she remembered how to do it.
> 
> I am having a very nice time at the moment. Mum spent ages on her computer-thingy, arranging presents for us (something called freesamples??), and the post lady has been bringing them. The first parcel was shampoo (not my idea of a good present!!), but yesterday a great big really nice smelling parcel, full of scrummy stuff. We chose which one to have first, and it was crunchy fishy biscuits, so we had some in our Kongs and then had a whole bowlful for supper. Mum said it was a special treat, like feeding pizza to children, whatever that means.
> 
> ...


Dear Poppy:

I am not allowed on my Dad and Mom's bed, we are only allowed to sleep on our beds, but I bet you are really warm and cozy. After I ate dinner and rested for a little bit my Mom said Okay its time to go out, it was really cold 35 degrees last night, so my Mom was bundled up since my escape yesterday, so we went out side and I love my Mom so much I jumped and zoomed around the yard and kept bumping her arm so we could play, but she just stood there looking like a snowman not moving at all, I guess she was cold, she should have fur like me. I didn't feel the least bit of the cold finally, she said if your not going to use the bathroom your going to have to wait until the morning. Mom I just want to run and play with you, can't wait until it gets warmer.

Luv Fallen


----------

